# Medical requirements for Work visa



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello All,

Can someone tell me the medical exam requirements for work visa of Singapore? Also, shed some light for dependents (children up to age of 5 years) medical requirement (if there is any)?

Thanks.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

For a work visa (EP, S-Pass or WP) in Singapore, you need to pass a routine medical check.
The most critical (and reason for rejection if positive) are tests for tuberculosis and Aids.
If you are generally healthy, you have nothing to fear.
For dependants, I don't think there is a medical requirement, but I might be wrong.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

beppi said:


> For a work visa (EP, S-Pass or WP) in Singapore, you need to pass a routine medical check.
> The most critical (and reason for rejection if positive) are tests for tuberculosis and Aids.
> If you are generally healthy, you have nothing to fear.
> For dependants, I don't think there is a medical requirement, but I might be wrong.



Many thanks beppi for insight. Any idea from where can I find this info for dependents medical requirement?

cheers!


----------

